# For those with severe target panic



## eddiewiggles (Nov 3, 2019)

I am totally aware that this is traditionally where educated and experienced people give solid advice but I still felt like I could share this. I am so far from being a good archer and I acknowledge that. 

I struggled with very bad target panic after about my first year of shooting a bow (2015). It frustrated me and made me never wanna pick up a bow no matter how bad I wanted to shoot. I stopped shooting for a few years. Just this year I bought a used Bear BR 33 that came fully loaded from a guy off of this forum. I didn’t care about speed, looks, the brand, anything. I just wanted a good bow that would be comfortable and I could change the DL on without modules because I was unsure of what I needed. I then bought a Silverback 2.0 release. 

I shot today for the first time in a while and had multiple sub 2in groups at 20 yards. I’m sure my form is terrible and I’m doing all kinds of things wrong, but I’m having fun again and that’s what I care about right now. I used to read these forums looking for help, so if someone out there needs some encouragement this is for you. I’m not saying you have to buy everything I did, just that it is possible to overcome. I’m very proud of finally beating it.








The four arrows on the bottom are mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

